# Anyone translate this notice?



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Can anyone translate this notice on what used to be the aire at De Panne, there is now a height barrier and the Camping car sign has gone and this notice has been pinned up.
You online Gerhard (Boff)

Cheers Sid


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi ,
I hope to get you an accurate translation asap but it looks like overnight camping is no longer allowed.
Denboy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ik heb geen idee wat dit bericht zegt maar I'd veronderstelt zijn niet goed nieuws voor ons motorhomers


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Can anyone translate this notice on what used to be the aire at De Panne, there is now a height barrier and the Camping car sign has gone and this notice has been pinned up.
> You online Gerhard (Boff)
> 
> Cheers Sid


its dutch  copy and paste to a translater


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Ik heb geen idee wat dit bericht zegt maar I'd veronderstelt zijn niet goed nieuws voor ons motorhomers


Bebelfish says - I have no idea what says this reported but I'd its not well news for our motorhomers assumes

Dave

656


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Saruman. Its double Dutch to me, thought it would be Belgian ??

Sid


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Saruman. Its double Dutch to me, thought it would be Belgian ??
> 
> Sid


the header says ..  municipal additional movement regulation concerning to park

on the king square!!

ray


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

It says that is not allowed to camp at this site since 2000 after numerous complaints from the locals that this law has been broken on so many occasions. They give you a list of campsites in the neighborhood.
In other words, stay away otherwise you'll get a big fine.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It's Flemish Sid. Bit like continental Welsh, but akin to Dutch.
I used to be able to speak it when I was young I visited my Aunt in Antwerp every year. Now when I visit my rels,they all speak English!!
All I can remember is 'Kan u me elper' and 'Dank u vell'
I'll get me coat.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maddie. Thanks for that, should have askd you first. I gathered it was something like that.
Are the recommendations campsites or free parking do you know.

Thanks Sid


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Sid,

they are all campsites, I am afraid

Have a nice time.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Municiple supplementary parking regulation regarding parking on Konigsplein

Since 2000 sleeping overnight in public areas has been prohibited in De Panne.After many breaches of this ban on camping , and after many complaints from residents regarding anti-social behaviour , the Municipal Council decided on 24th April 2007 that ' Vagrant Cars ' , mobile homes and such like are no longer allowed to park on Konigsplein.

It goes on to list available camp sites.

The term ' vagrant cars ' was a new one for my translater friend!

Hoping this helps.

Denboy


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Denboy. Thanks, looks like the Belgians are going off camping cars, first Brugge and now De Panne, I have overnighted there several times and have never seen any "anti social" behaviour, The Friterie will lose a lot of business.
I will stick to Malo les Bains at Dunkerque.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

almost missed that thread. 

Here the translation:

*"Additional traffic rules imposed by the local council, regarding parking on the Koningsplein*

Since 2000 (or 2005, resolution of the photo is too low) it is forbidden to overnight on public spaces in De Panne. After frequent violations of this ban by motorhomes, and complaints from local residents, the local council has decided on 27th April 2007 that campervans, motorhomes and similar vehicles may not park at all anymore on the Koningsplein.

We recommend to use one of the following camp sites:"

Then follows a list of camp sites.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

SidT said:


> Thanks, looks like the Belgians are going off camping cars, first Brugge and now De Panne, I have overnighted there several times and have never seen any "anti social" behaviour, The Friterie will lose a lot of business.


Hi,

luckily not ALL Belgians. Seems to be a similar situation as in Germany: While some towns try with all legal (and sometimes less legal) means to keep out motorhomes, or at least force them to use official camp sites, others explicitly encourage motorhomes, and look forward to their inhabitants spending money in local shops and restaurants.

In Belgium Brugge and now De Panne become more restrictive, while e.g. Gent officially allows one night on all municipal car parks and road sides.

Sometimes I have the impression that such decisions are not totally influenced by rational thinking, but by personal relationships: Who has better connections to the city council and the mayor? The show owners or the campsite owners?

In De Panne we know it now...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

